
Building a Rust Driver for PineTime’s Touch Controller - lupyuen
https://medium.com/@ly.lee/building-a-rust-driver-for-pinetimes-touch-controller-cbc1a5d5d3e9
======
lupyuen
Ever wondered how a Touch Screen works? Lemme explain with PineTime Smart
Watch running on Rust, Apache Mynewt OS and Nordic nRF52

